# PayZone Drilling Simulator Software



## راشد البلوشي (21 أبريل 2010)

hi guys..
here is Drilling Simulator PayZone...

this software let u work as ur in Field as drilling engineer..

its let practice on controlling well, Weight on Bit, Penetration rates..wht type of bit, wht type of fluid..etc

the software in Attached

regards

Rashid Albalushi


----------



## عمروصلاح (21 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لا اجد افضل من جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع- بارك الله فيك.


----------



## راشد البلوشي (21 أبريل 2010)

tnx alot dear.. and wish u best dear.


----------



## GeoOo (21 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يا أخ راشد على مجهوداتك العظيمة جزاك الله كل خير و نفعنا و اياك بالعلم الصالح


----------



## راشد البلوشي (21 أبريل 2010)

amiiiiiiiin.. allah yesma3a minak yal'3ali..
o ya36eek al3afia


----------



## khaled elwezri (22 أبريل 2010)

thanks alot 4 ur big effort and u really always surprising me with these updated softwares.


----------



## راشد البلوشي (22 أبريل 2010)

its my pleasure to do such effords..
wish u best of luck bro khaled


----------



## modymania (22 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك

​


----------



## mehdi09 (23 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع المميز وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## راشد البلوشي (23 أبريل 2010)

no tnx for duty.. here we r for sharing knowledge.. so its my pleasure to provide u guys such kind of application.. as everyone get benefits frm it..

regards..

Rashid Albalushi


----------



## hossam306 (5 مايو 2010)

اخى العزيز لم ارى المحتوى بعد ولكن فكره المساعده على امدادنا بلعلم شى تشكر عليه شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## راشد البلوشي (5 مايو 2010)

hossam306 قال:


> اخى العزيز لم ارى المحتوى بعد ولكن فكره المساعده على امدادنا بلعلم شى تشكر عليه شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


 
hi dear..

sorry for deleting the attached file..

am attaching it again.. 

dont mind.. jst remember me in ur kind prays

regards

Rashid AlBalushi


----------



## الماستر (6 مايو 2010)

Thanks alot bro


----------



## راشد البلوشي (6 مايو 2010)

most welcom bro Master


----------



## yemenfalcon (23 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الدنيا والأخرة


----------



## yemenfalcon (23 مايو 2010)

*[email protected]*

السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا .
عفوا كيف يمكن أن أرى محتوى هذا البرنامج


----------



## راشد البلوشي (27 مايو 2010)

yemenfalcon قال:


> السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا .
> عفوا كيف يمكن أن أرى محتوى هذا البرنامج


 

hi dear.. 

the file is attached... jst check it above in same page..

the software is compressed by WinRar

so u need winrar software to extract the software files..

after extracting thr is file named by PZ131.exe or PayZone.exe

jst click on it.. it will work.. and other thing easy to operate..

cool

if u still have problem.. 

dont hesitate to contact me..

regards

Rashid Albalushi


----------



## eng.idc (31 مايو 2010)

pls,how can i get the prog....where is the link


----------



## راشد البلوشي (31 مايو 2010)

hi dear..

check in same page my 1st reply..
u ll find the software in attached not linked but its attached

regards

Rashid Albalushi


----------



## ask__007 (1 يونيو 2010)

thxxxxx


----------



## راشد البلوشي (1 يونيو 2010)

most welcome


----------



## أبراهيم الجبوري (11 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خييييييييييييييير


----------



## mohammadalali (12 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ........... اخي الكريم لم استطع الحصول على البرنامج الرائع الذي تقدمةارجو ان تدلني على طريقة الحصول على البرنامج


----------



## راشد البلوشي (13 يونيو 2010)

hi dear..

check out the image 



[/URL]

then follow the link below

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t194559-2.html

hop u ll b able to download it..

regards

Rashid Albalushihttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=194559


----------



## great.egyptian (2 يوليو 2010)

thx alot but ......
i cant find the program 
i want it urgently to ceack my calculation for my garduation project 
can u reload it plz ???


----------



## Egy Mine (3 يوليو 2010)

Sorry, But where is the Software?


----------



## amjadcom (10 يوليو 2010)

thanks brother u r the best


----------



## ali_shalaby (12 يوليو 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## راشد البلوشي (25 يوليو 2010)

all the best of luck bro


----------



## y7yawy (20 سبتمبر 2010)

gazak allah 5er


----------



## yemenfalcon (24 سبتمبر 2010)

Thank very much


----------



## نانو85 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## راشد البلوشي (6 أكتوبر 2010)

most welcom bro


----------



## ali2001 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكور يا أخ راشد على مجهوداتك:56:*


----------



## راشد البلوشي (9 أكتوبر 2010)

God bless you all..

remember me in ur kind prays


regards

Rashid Albalushi


----------



## abdallahfarhat (19 أكتوبر 2010)

tnx


----------



## foxy_aac_22 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

thnx but where is the link


----------



## راشد البلوشي (21 أكتوبر 2010)

foxy_aac_22 قال:


> thnx but where is the link


 

dear go through this link

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t194559-2.html

and check in attached

regards

Rashid Albalushi


----------



## costa337 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور ع البرنامج أخي راشد
في ميزان حسناتك إنشاء الله


----------



## راشد البلوشي (24 أكتوبر 2010)

costa337 قال:


> مشكور ع البرنامج أخي راشد
> في ميزان حسناتك إنشاء الله


 

ya36eek alf 3afia..

o rabna ye7fa6'k


----------



## chatze58 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

if you can make any courses for this softwar ,that be great..machkoorr


----------



## mr.alnaas (26 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم شكرا اخي راشد


----------



## مهندس البيرقدار (14 يناير 2011)

اخي العزيز راشد حاولت مرارا البحث عن الملف المرفق ولم اجده .. هل تستطيع ارفاقه من جديد لانه يبدر قد ازيل ملفك ...مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## mecoengineer (24 يناير 2011)

slaam 

no attached file there please can u re-upload 
again>>>>>>>

thank u


----------



## sonyse (24 يناير 2011)

Thank you very much


----------



## AbdulR (27 يناير 2011)

No attachment seen for me. is this only a problem with me or with any body


----------



## fateh.kobe (22 فبراير 2011)

thanks to uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## raafat73 (26 فبراير 2011)

أين هو؟


----------



## رعد حميد يوسف (1 مارس 2011)

لم استطع تنزيل البرنامج .كيف يتم تحميله؟شكرا


----------



## haideralwan25 (1 مارس 2011)

Please Rashed how can find the link to download this drilling soft wear


----------



## haideralwan25 (2 مارس 2011)

مشكور على الجهود المبذولة لكن الرابط تم حذفه نتمنى أن تعيد تحميل الملف لحجتنا الماسه أليه مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ابوكريم2011 (16 مارس 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## ab445 (22 مارس 2011)

jazak allah khair


----------



## صلاح أبوسجاد (23 مارس 2011)

Thank you very much


----------



## صلاح أبوسجاد (23 مارس 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## anihita (7 أبريل 2011)

here is the link to the file which everyone is looking for :
https://www.4shared.com/file/vblDXIHQ/Payzone.htm


----------



## محمد حسن حامد (19 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاستاذ راشد البلوشي
لم اجد السميوليتر
ارجو اخي العزيز ان تفيدني ببعض المعلومات الخاصه بمساعد الحفار حيث اني تحت التدريب لمساعد حفار
جزاك الله خيرا
[email protected]


----------



## avatar1987 (19 مايو 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## avatar1987 (21 مايو 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## وليدنوح (14 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جدا جدا يا راشد بسأنا مش لاقي أي روابط


----------



## Anwar_en (2 مارس 2012)

Thankx


----------



## ذوالفقار عادل (18 مارس 2012)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## الفقير-اليتيم (30 مارس 2012)

nyunuyny


----------



## Ayman Khwaga (31 مارس 2012)

thanks a lot dear rasheid


----------



## احمد الزيرجاوي (21 أبريل 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## asterixx (25 أبريل 2012)

​مشكور يا أخ راشد على مجهوداتك العظيمة جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## دينالحجار (26 أغسطس 2012)

..................................


----------



## NOC_engineer (26 أغسطس 2012)

اخي الكريم .. اين الرابط .. ؟؟


----------



## eng.shanshool (6 يونيو 2013)

:75:


----------



## raafat73 (4 يوليو 2013)

where is the attachment ? thank you.


----------



## التمظفر (28 يوليو 2013)

thanks for the effort bro


----------



## jassim78 (28 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## jabbar_k74 (29 يوليو 2013)

أخوان , الذي لم يحصل على البرنامج ...


----------

